# zhen fruit carving knife



## mano (Jun 11, 2012)

Several months ago Crothcipt sent me a new 90mm zhen fruit carving knife http://www.chefknifedirect.com/Zhen-Japanese-Fruit-Carving-Knife/dp/B004RJ3IVS if I promised to do a review. It replaced a Shun sheep's foot paring knife that was used only for deveining shrimp and that's all I use the zhen for.

This is a tiny VG-10 knife with a extremely thin spine and rubber handle. HRC is 60-62.

I've used the zhen on several pounds of shrimp and while the Shun is a far superior parer overall, this little thing is perfect for deviening. More nimble than the Shun, the sharply tapered blade makes it easier to take out the vein. It takes a sharp edge which should last quite a while since it's never coming in contact with a cutting board.

Quick review for a simple knife. Thanks Crothcipt!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 11, 2012)

So it's a shard of VG10 on a handle? Not a bad idea.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 11, 2012)

Glad you like it. Sounds like it came in handy. I knew I would never use it, and he asked. 

I see the website is selling them for 14$. Wow that seems expensive exp since I got it for free.







This is the pic I took before I sent it off.:thumbsup:


----------



## Justin0505 (Jun 11, 2012)

Cool! 
Thanks for sharing. Sounds like a bargain for a nice pointy little shard of hard vg-10 with a simple over-molded plastic handle. I really like the blade shape, and over the years of use, sharpening and thinning, my Shun classic parer is looking more and more like that (which I like better than the original shape). 

How does the handle feel? is it long enough?


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 11, 2012)

It had a nice feel. It was just to small for my hands. Kinda a plastic coated with rubber. It was made to be in water all the time.


----------



## bkdc (Jun 26, 2012)

I own the slightly longer 5" and shorter 3.5" version of this knife. It's my go-to cheap knife when I want to vandyke a lemon. Light, flexible, sharp, and cheap.


----------



## El Pescador (Jun 26, 2012)

$16? Count me in. Amazon can be a beautiful thing....


----------



## add (Jun 26, 2012)

El Pescador said:


> $16? Count me in. Amazon can be a beautiful thing....



For VG-10 and that wicked profile?
Yep, ridiculous bargain.

And hey, if that cheesey handle were to ever come/break off... ?

A guy could always go to the nearest state prison yard, toss the business end of it into the compound, and film the ensuing stampede for light entertainment.


----------



## wenus2 (Jul 7, 2012)

El Pescador said:


> $16? Count me in. Amazon can be a beautiful thing....



And then?


----------

